
Command enables Startup Chime on new Macs: sudo nvram StartupMute=%00 - charlesism
https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/02/22/how-to-turn-your-mac-startup-chime-back-on
======
whywhywhywhy
Not sure if it's coincidence or more but the removal of this little piece of
joyful design lined up exactly with when Apples laptops went from machines
that work with the user on their terms to machines that the user has to
compromise with to fulfil the whims of Apples industrial designers.

